# Summary of the Gospel in one verse



## Tirian

This was the key text of a sermon preached at our evening service just over a week ago:

1Ti 1:15 This is a faithful saying and worthy of all acceptance, that Christ Jesus came into the world to save sinners, of whom I am chief. 

I've found myself dwelling on this verse now for over a week & each time I recall it I thank God for His grace and mercy toward me.

1. Because Christ our King *came out* of glory and *came into* this world.
2. Because He took my sin and nailed it to the cross, paying a debt I never could.
3. Because despite the fact that I am a sinner, Christ died for me & rose again to obtain victory over sin & death, for me.

Talk about good news. Praise the Lord!

Matt


----------



## LarryCook

> _Originally posted by Matthew Glover_
> 
> Talk about good news. Praise the Lord!
> 
> Matt



Lord God, we are so grateful for your under-shepherds and we pray that you would continue to bear them up that we might be kept under the strong preaching of your Word!

Larry

[Edited on 8-29-2005 by LarryCook]

[Edited on 8-29-2005 by LarryCook]

[Edited on 8-30-2005 by LarryCook]


----------



## RamistThomist

Genesis 3:15

I will put enmity between you and the woman,
and between your offspring [4] and her offspring;
he shall bruise your head,
and you shall bruise his heel."


----------



## Contra_Mundum

"The Sum of Jesus Message"
I. Gazing At Jesus
II. Savior and Judge
III. Commanded to Live
3 messages on John 12:44-50


----------



## Puritan Sailor

"He made Him who knew no sin to be sin for us that we might become the righteousness of God in Him." 2 Cor. 5:21.

[Edited on 8-29-2005 by puritansailor]


----------



## heartoflesh

*2 Corinthians 5:21*
"For He made Him who knew no sin to be sin for us, that we might become the righteousness of God in Him."

ooops-- Patrick beat me to it!

[Edited on 8-29-2005 by Rick Larson]


----------



## Texas Aggie

1 Corinthians 15:1-4.

"Moreover, brethren, I declare unto you the gospel which I preached unto you, which also ye have received, and wherein ye stand; By which also ye are saved, if you keep in memory what I have preached unto you, unless you have believed in vain. For I delivered unto you first all that which I also received, how that Christ died according to the scriptures; and that he was buried, and that he rose again the third day according to the scriptures."

Oops... a little more than one verse. Just take vs. 3. 

[Edited on 8-29-2005 by Texas Aggie]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

For the law was given by Moses, but grace and truth came by Jesus Christ. (John 1.17)


----------



## RamistThomist

Isaiah 52:7

How beautiful upon the mountains
are the feet of him who brings *good news*,
who publishes peace, who brings good news of happiness,
who publishes *salvation*,
who says to Zion, *"œYour God reigns."*


----------



## Arch2k

Romans 3:26
...to demonstrate at the present time His righteousness, *that He might be just and the justifier of the one who has faith in Jesus*.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> Isaiah 52:7
> 
> How beautiful upon the mountains
> are the feet of him who brings *good news*,
> who publishes peace, who brings good news of happiness,
> who publishes *salvation*,
> who says to Zion, *"œYour God reigns."*


----------



## Jeremy

"Herein is love, not that we loved God, but that he loved us, and sent his Son to be the propitiation for our sins." -I John 4:10


----------



## Romans922

Therefore I will divide him a portion with the many, and he shall divide the spoil with the strong, because he poured out his soul to death and was numbered with the transgressors; yet he bore the sin of many, and makes intercession for the transgressors. - Isaiah 53:12


----------



## Puritanhead

"Greater love hath no man than this, that a man lay down his life for his friends."
--John 15:13

It's all Gospel!


----------



## Contra_Mundum

"...Christ Jesus came into the world to save sinners..." (1 Tim. 1:15, portion)

Yea. That's the winner. From the top of the thread.

[Edited on 10-1-2005 by Contra_Mundum]


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

(Rom 5:8-11)

* 
8) But God commendeth his love toward us, in that, while we were yet sinners, Christ died for us.
9) Much more then, being now justified by his blood, we shall be saved from wrath through him.
10) For if, when we were enemies, we were reconciled to God by the death of his Son, much more, being reconciled, we shall be saved by his life.
11) And not only so, but we also joy in God through our Lord Jesus Christ, by whom we have now received the atonement*.


----------



## Scott

It is interesting that none of the verses explicitly include a reference to sola fide. Is this intentional? Many would equate the gospel with sola fide. Consider, for example, the terms of the membership covenant in the PCA, which does focus on this:

1. Do you acknowledge yourselves to be sinners in the sight of God, justly deserving His displeasure, and without hope save in His sovereign mercy?
2. Do you believe in the Lord Jesus Christ as the Son of God, and Savior of sinners, and do you receive and rest upon Him alone for salvation as He is offered in the Gospel?
3. Do you now resolve and promise, in humble reliance upon the grace of the Holy Spirit, that you will endeavor to live as becomes the followers of Christ?
4. Do you promise to support the Church in its worship and work to the best of your ability?
5. Do you submit yourselves to the government and discipline of the Church, and promise to study its purity and peace?


----------



## Devin

1 Peter 3:18 
For Christ also suffered once for sins, the righteous for the unrighteous, that he might bring us to God, being put to death in the flesh but made alive in the spirit,


----------

